# PSVita



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

*http://www.cnn.com/2012/02/17/tech/gaming-gadgets/sony-ps-vita-review/index.html?npt=NP1

I can tell you this thing is totally worth the money. I just got mine on Wednesday and it is sooo much fun. You can take videos, pictures, browse the web and there is even an app on it that with show you if there is anyone around you that is on one and shows you how far away they are. Tried the demo for Uncharted 3 on it, the joysticks take a little bit of getting used to but nothing horrible. Got Little Deviants with my Vita though and it is pretty neat. There are mini games in it that require using the motion control and there is another that requires using the front touch screen and the back of the vita.

I definitely give it a 10/10! 
*


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Will probably be getting one when more games come out :3


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I really wanna get the PS Vita but I need to limit how much money I spend on crap! lol Looks awesome


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll get one eventually. Similar to the 3DS, there isn't much at launch that is interesting to me and it's too expensive.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Why would people even think about buying this when they can just buy a PS3 for the same price? :con
Oh well atelast it's better then a Gameboy.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm getting one next week.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

It is pretty expensive for a handheld


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Tibble said:


> It is pretty expensive for a handheld


 I heard you had to buy the ps vita alone then buy a memory card, upgraded battery pack, the games, extra for teh 3g and then a yearly fee for the 3g and some more stuff, how much does it cost?


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

jJoe said:


> I heard you had to buy the ps vita alone then buy a memory card, upgraded battery pack, the games, extra for teh 3g and then a yearly fee for the 3g and some more stuff, how much does it cost?


It's 250 for wifi, and 300 for 3G.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Tibble said:


> It's 250 for wifi, and 300 for 3G.


dollars? + without tax (i heard americans have to calculate the total price + tax themself)


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

jJoe said:


> dollars? + without tax (i heard americans have to calculate the total price + tax themself)


Sales tax is different in different states. As for the memory cards, they start at $20 and right now the 3g version actually comes with one. And you don't have to pay for the internet unless you plan on using the 3g network which I don't, so I'll be getting the wifi version.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I think ill just wait for the price to drop <3


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I will get it when SF vs TK comes out, I'm tired of playing SF on the 3ds, it's slow as hell


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I never buy anything if it is over $200. I wouldn't have bought the 3DS right when it came out even if I had the money. I also never buy anything on launch because the initial releases of devices seem to have bugs that need to be worked out in later releases. The 3G $300 version of the Vita seems like a total waste of money to me. 

I think for now I'll just stick to my PS3.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I never buy anything if it is over $200.





CrimsonTrigger said:


> I think for now I'll just stick to my PS3.


Hmm.... :sus


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

^ I see what you did thar!


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> I will get it when SF vs TK comes out, I'm tired of playing SF on the 3ds, it's slow as hell


I wanna play sf vs tk on the vita as well, but theres still no release date for it unfortunately.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

identitycrisis said:


> Hmm.... :sus[/Q
> 
> I got it on sale for $199. With tax I only payed a little over $200.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

> I got it on sale for $199. With tax I only payed a little over $200.



I'll get you next time, Gadget...









NEXT TIIIIME


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

There are a couple of games so far that I'm interested in, but nothing that'll make me run out and buy it immediately. I'll probably buy it once the price drops and there are more games for it... and I actually have the money to buy it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder if Sony will drop the price because it isn't selling quite as well as it could be? That would make me very happy if that was the case.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I wonder if Sony will drop the price because it isn't selling quite as well as it could be? That would make me very happy if that was the case.


I wouldn't count on a price drop just yet. I think part of the low sells in Japan is due to the lack of a big game that appeals to the Japanese audience. The vita hasn't fully released in America and the rest of the world yet, so Sony will wait to see how it does over seas first before panicking. Theres also the fact that the Vita isn't being marketed well here, but Sony is getting ready for a multi million dollar ad campaign for it, so we'll see how well that works.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I think I'll get one eventually maybe 2 or 3 years from now after I get myself a 3ds 2 and when the system gets better games...


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Cynical said:


> I think I'll get one eventually maybe 2 or 3 years from now after I get myself a 3ds 2 and when the system gets better games...


3ds sucks, in 3 years they will come up with psp 3 or something new


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

I've got mine pre-ordered, along with Uncharted: Golden Abyss, Wipeout, and Disgaea.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> 3ds sucks, in 3 years they will come up with psp 3 or something new


I do get that impression but 3DS has Monster Hunter which is currently not available for sony... so like you know lol I don't really have any games worth getting a ps vita over, though Final Fantasy X HD kinda stings, at least I still get Zelda with the 3DS which softens the blow...

As I said I will probably be picking up a ps vita sometime in the future a ps vita slim/go/3000 or what not. So its all good.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

The only reason I'll buy this, if ever is for the Disgaea remakes. I don't think that's enough for me to buy it, though. There's just not very many Sony exlusives that I'm interested in. I only bought a PS3 for the english remake of a japanese exclusive wii game and some niche exclusive titles. I don't know why I don't find Sony nearly as appealing as M$ or Nintendo.

P.S: Did I mention exclusives? :b



MobiusX said:


> 3ds sucks


Very gimmicky. I only bought it for the inevitable exclusive Pokemon game and the Paper Mario game that will never be released at this rate.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

^click edit, lower right option delete


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Anybody else loving their Vita? Playing Lumines right now on mine. I forgot how addicting this game was. Next I'll try out Uncharted.


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

I think I'll buy one. The Japanese have it since December 17th, enough time for bug reports.

Also I like the new PS Vita Card which is like an SD card and therefore much faster than UMDs.

Problem of course is the damned high price.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I just ordered th Vita for my son's birthday. I got the 3G version because it came with some extras that made up for the $50 difference and the option will be there if he wants to use it in the future. He's turning 15 so he will still have it when he goes to college so he can pay for the data plan himself if he wants it. Right now we both have the psp-1000 so it will be a big upgrade for him.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

c-custom firmware <3


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm playing SF for the 3ds, this game is getting on my nerves, everything is slow, you move and its like you are glued to the ground, i hate this crap, when i get the vita and when sf vs tk is good, im going to probably crack the screen of the 3ds with my elbow


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Is the 3G version available in Canada yet? And if so, which carrier has a PS Vita data plan?


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

AT&T is all I have heard will have data plans for it.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I bought the wifi vita, but I don't have a memory stick yet lol.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I have the 3ds and the PS Vita. At this point I like the 3ds a lot more. It's game library is a lot more diverse, which is to be expected as it's been out for almost a year longer. PS Vita needs some solid games to come out in order to get people excited about the system. If you're looking for a game on the Vita, I definetly recommend Marvel vs Capcom 3, especially if you don't have it for consoles. The Ps Vita set me back $500 (CND) after getting the wi-fi version, 16gb memory card, screen protector, uncharted, MVC3, and a case. It's expensive but I think it's worth spending and supporting sony so that they know that there is a market for hardcore handheld gaming. There's a place for both the 99 cent games and $39.99 games in the handheld market.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I would like to get a Vita as I'm obsessed with always having latest game systems, but I can't justify it as there are no games out for it, or coming out in the near future that begin to make it worthwhile for me. With the 3DS, Nintendo's first party titles make it worthwhile, but I don't really care for any Sony franchises other than God of War.

All the extra features a system is capable of is nice and all, but for me, it's all about the games, and in that case, 3DS wins by far.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Once the price becomes reasonable, I very well might pick one up, for the sole reason that were will undoubtedly be some exclusive Atlus titles for the Vita eventually. Of course, I still need to buy a 3DS, too.

This is _such_ an expensive hobby.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Cynical said:


> ^click edit, lower right option delete


Never knew about that option, thanks. I guess I'm just blind.



MobiusX said:


> I'm playing SF for the 3ds, this game is getting on my nerves, everything is slow, you move and its like you are glued to the ground, i hate this crap, when i get the vita and when sf vs tk is good, im going to probably crack the screen of the 3ds with my elbow


Lol. I've never heard of someone hating the 3DS this much. Why not just sell it as used? Better than trashing it.



THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> f you're looking for a game on the Vita, I definetly recommend Marvel vs Capcom 3, especially if you don't have it for consoles.


Is it bad that the only reason I would ever buy MVC3 is for Pheonix Wright? :teeth I'm so good with my money.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Good thing I never liked street fighter so 3ds is a win for me.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Toppington said:


> Very gimmicky. I only bought it for the inevitable exclusive Pokemon game and the Paper Mario game that will never be released at this rate.


To be fair if you're going to call the 3ds gimmicky then you have to call the vita gimmicky as well... just sayin. :b


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

I've just bought it. Love it!


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> To be fair if you're going to call the 3ds gimmicky then you have to call the vita gimmicky as well... just sayin. :b


Very true. I'm more of a Nintendo fan than a Sony fan. I just don't know much about the Vita. Sorry about that.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm NOT going to get the Vita anymore since SF vs TK isn't going to come out until the Fall. SUCKS. I might get it then.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Since the Vita recently went on sale for just under $200, I picked one up. Thus far, the system is impressive. Great visuals, very responsive touchscreen (though the second touchscreen on the back strikes me as unnecessary at this point). The library of games is still rather bare, but between Uncharted, Persona 4: Golden, and the huge backlog of PSP games that I never got to play but are available for download, there's just enough on the Vita to warrant its purchase. 

The 3DS still tops the Vita as far as I'm concerned, if only for Fire Emblem and Super Mario 3D Land, though that could change.


----------



## EdwinP (Aug 27, 2013)

My vita is my portable JRPG machine


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

I just purchased a Vita too actually. I already had over 50 games from PS+, cross buy, PSP downloadable games, ps1 classics, etc. The price drop certainly helped, and the Walking Dead Bundle I bought which includes a 3g Vita, Telltale's The Walking Dead season 1 and a 4gb memory card for $200. I also did a promotion with the 3G where I got 3 months of PS+ and 2 games for signing up for it. I'm really looking forward to playing Uncharted Golden Abyss and Gravity Rush. I'm a little worried for future support because there doesn't seem to be many upcoming games but streaming PS4 games will be cool.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Can you hack it(or whatever the term is) so you can play snes or mame roms? I would buy one for sure if you can. I'm not too interested in the games they release for it. I would only use it as a portable emulator when i'm out and about, and for movies and music of course.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't have too many Vita games on mine right now. One exclusive (Persona 4 Golden) and two multiplats (Sly Cooper 4 and Virtue's Last Reward.) Although I do have a nice handful of PS1 games like RE2 and 3 and FFVI and IX.

I plan on getting Rayman Legends on Vita though for its five exclusive levels and how much I loved Rayman Origins.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> I don't have too many Vita games on mine right now. One exclusive (Persona 4 Golden) and two multiplats (Sly Cooper 4 and Virtue's Last Reward.) Although I do have a nice handful of PS1 games like RE2 and 3 and FFVI and IX.
> 
> I plan on getting Rayman Legends on Vita though for its five exclusive levels and how much I loved Rayman Origins.


You should try Gravity Rush. It's one of it's most solid exclusives. I believe the demo is still up on PSN if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm enjoying Toro's Friend Network way more than a grown man ought to.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I may consider getting one soon now that the price is down a bit. But I'll probably do the exact same thing I did with the 3DS and just wait for a good sale on it. I got my 3DS for $119, which is a pretty damn good price for a system like that. The Vita doesn't have too many games right now that I'm interested in, but they'll probably be coming out with a lot more quality stuff in the future. At least I hope they do.


----------



## nuro (Sep 2, 2013)

It's only $199 now thanks to the recent price cut.
I was originally planning on buying one for the game Lumines Electronic Symphony, now there's a Crunchyroll app available for it, so it appears now I'd be able stream anime, listen to music, game and stuff so I say it's very much worth it!


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Logan X said:


> Can you hack it(or whatever the term is) so you can play snes or mame roms? I would buy one for sure if you can. I'm not too interested in the games they release for it. I would only use it as a portable emulator when i'm out and about, and for movies and music of course.


No, not that I know of. A PSP would be fine for that.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

I'm split about picking one of these up for cheap after christmas mainly for disgaea and persona 4. But apparently with the new Vita the screen is a bit sub par compared with previous models so I might have to pick up an older one for second hand instead.

Oh and a question for anyone that already owns one, can you import movies/video ect onto your vita?? or is it locked so you can only get them for the PSN store?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Persona 4 is the only thing making me want to buy it (the only major one). I might get Bravely Default when it comes out on the 3ds and after maybe a vita.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I'd only buy it to play Borderlands 2 on it when it comes out in the vita.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaax said:


> I'm split about picking one of these up for cheap after christmas mainly for disgaea and persona 4. But apparently with the new Vita the screen is a bit sub par compared with previous models so I might have to pick up an older one for second hand instead.
> 
> Oh and a question for anyone that already owns one, can you import movies/video ect onto your vita?? or is it locked so you can only get them for the PSN store?


The PS Vita lite, as it's called, is exclusive to Japan at the moment, so you're good to go if you get one after Christmas.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I got my Vita earlier this year. While it hasn't got a huge library of games at the moment, I don't regret my purchase and I've already played a couple of games for it (Uncharted: Golden Abyss, Gravity Rush, Persona 4 Golden, Dragon's Crown and the MGS HD collection).

Being able to earn trophies for my PSN account on the Vita is a pretty neat feature, especially since you couldn't do this on the PSP. I've already earned 3 platinum trophies on the Vita games (yes, I enjoy collecting trophies).

My main quip would be that there aren't many native or exclusive Vita games. Dragon's crown was also available for PS3, and I had already played Persona 4 and the two MGS games back on the PS2, only decided to repurchase them again for added features, portability and the fact that my old PS2 discs occasionally freeze when I play them nowadays.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I actually had an opportunity to get one for $99 a while ago, but before going out and making an impulse buy, I looked at the list of games available for it and didn't find anything specific that I really wanted for it. That's not to say that there aren't great games for the system, but it seems like most of the best rated games are either ports or games that aren't my taste. 

I hope things turn around next year because I do want to get one.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I actually had an opportunity to get one for $99 a while ago, but before going out and making an impulse buy, I looked at the list of games available for it and didn't find anything specific that I really wanted for it. That's not to say that there aren't great games for the system, but it seems like most of the best rated games are either ports or games that aren't my taste.
> 
> I hope things turn around next year because I do want to get one.


I remember when the 3DS came out, it didn't really have a great library of games, and a couple of the games released for it just so happened to be ports/remakes (Ocarina of Time, Star Fox 64 3D, Super Street Fighter IV, etc.)

Two years later and the console has a pretty solid library imo. It's currently one of my favourite consoles and it gets more play-time than my Vita.

It's just inevitable for console libraries to be tiny at launch though. The Wii U still doesn't have a very good library, but there's games coming out in the next couple of months that will likely shift numbers in the console's sales (Super Mario 3D World comes out next month, and Super Smash Bros is due early next year).

It's usually a wiser decision to buy a console a few years after it's been released: Better library of games, usually a cheaper price and re-designed models normally have less bugs and failure rates than the launch consoles.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Salvador Dali said:


> I remember when the 3DS came out, it didn't really have a great library of games, and a couple of the games released for it just so happened to be ports/remakes (Ocarina of Time, Star Fox 64 3D, Super Street Fighter IV, etc.)
> 
> Two years later and the console has a pretty solid library imo. It's currently one of my favourite consoles and it gets more play-time than my Vita.
> 
> ...


Oh I know. I was saying the same thing about the 3DS back when it came out, but eventually the library grew and I got one. I always wait for more games before I buy my systems.


----------

